# Ameriquip eagle 42



## dlhiggins1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello...I am new to the forum. I am looking for information on the Ameriquip eagle 42 towable boom lift, specifically a schematic on this or similar machines. I have a owners manual (sort of), but all it has is a wiring diagram. Also, any information on sources of parts would be appreciated.

thanks, dlhiggins1


----------



## Plyscamp (Feb 26, 2010)

The original Ameriquip 42 was built in Laverne, Ca. (East of L.A.). The original owners also own Direct Edge in Laverne which is still in business. They have since sold Ameriquip and I believe they are still being produced by new owners. You may want to get Direct Edge phone number from information and start there.


----------



## dlhiggins1 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ameriquip 42*

thanks for the information.


----------



## lxt (Feb 26, 2010)

what specifically are you looking for?



LXT................


----------



## dlhiggins1 (Feb 26, 2010)

*lxt*

First and foremost, I need a wiring schematic. I have a manual I purchased, but all it has is a wiring diagram. The wiring on my machine has been modified and I want to get it back to the original configuration. The diagram shows the connection points, but not the way the electrical system was intended to work. I will probably need a few parts, but for now that is secondary.

thanks, David


----------



## lxt (Mar 1, 2010)

David,

Is this unit a "battery" powered unit? I had a ameriquip 45 with the honda motor & the only thing I can remember electrically was start/stop from bucket, a govnr unit.....& sensors, you will want to modify the rigger sensors beleive me...they suck!!!!!!

If you have the Battery Powered Unit..............GOOD LUCK!! the batteries are junk as well is the electrical system....probably why it was modified!

If you have any questions about the ameriquips though, just PM me, I had one for years & fixing them was pretty easy, getting original parts is not!! thats possibly why your machine had been modified???


LXT.................


----------



## dlhiggins1 (Mar 5, 2010)

*dlhiggins1*

Thanks for getting back to me and sorry for the delay in responding.....my unit is a gas only unit....sounds like I should be glad.....do you know if they ever produced a schematic in addition to the wiring diagram?....thanks


----------



## Ameriquip (Jul 14, 2010)

David,
Just saw your post and your questions. We are AmeriQuip and yes, were are manufacturing the Eagle line of towable manlifts out of Kentucky, as well as other equipment lines. If you still have questions on your unit, need schematics, etc. contact us via our website: www.ameriquipeagle.com or phone:888-268-0206

Thank you,

Joel B. Dawson
AmeriQuip, LLC


----------

